

Baby X: a virtual baby that laughs, cries, and learns [video] - cellover
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7eeV9VEtsA

======
opless
A TEDx talk dated 7th Nov 2014

Though there's a BBC Video dated Oct 4, 2013

(Incredibly annoying BBC World interview
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBsl3HlB8VE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBsl3HlB8VE)
)

------
cellover
Head directly to 9'58'' for the jaw dropping moment:

[https://youtu.be/k7eeV9VEtsA?t=9m58s](https://youtu.be/k7eeV9VEtsA?t=9m58s)

